# feature



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Do you use a surfactant with feature, first time applying it? I plan on 2 ounces per k with a surfactant.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I've tank mixed it with pgr and surfactant, and sprayed it by itself. It worked fine with and without it.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Is it possible to spray Feature with a hose end sprayer? If so what hose end sprayer should I use? I just tried the Ortho Dial n Spray hose end and it was a complete failure. 1. Nothing seemed to be spraying except the water. 2. After a few minutes it seems like of the Feature would settle to the bottom of the tank. I tried to mix and spray 4 times before I finally gave up.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> I've tank mixed it with pgr and surfactant, and sprayed it by itself. It worked fine with and without it.


thanks


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Is it possible to spray Feature with a hose end sprayer? If so what hose end sprayer should I use? I just tried the Ortho Dial n Spray hose end and it was a complete failure. 1. Nothing seemed to be spraying except the water. 2. After a few minutes it seems like of the Feature would settle to the bottom of the tank. I tried to mix and spray 4 times before I finally gave up.


You could try removing the filter from the bottom of the straw. People often do that to spray thicker stuff.

It depends what you're using feature for, though. If you want it more for the greening effect, it will work better as a foliar application via sprayer. The hose end sprayer will mostly turn it into a soil app since there is so much more water and the iron will get washed off the blades.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

@ryeguy thanks for the response.
I definitely wanted the greening effect. I dissolved the Feature in hot and then put in a hand can and applied at 2oz/1000 sq ft. It looked like I was spraying koolaid on the lawn.

I accidentally overlapped in a few places. If this stuff actually works will those spots be twice as green and made the lawn look streaky?

Should I rinse the iron off in the morning with the sprinkler?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> @ryeguy thanks for the response.
> I definitely wanted the greening effect. I dissolved the Feature in hot and then put in a hand can and applied at 2oz/1000 sq ft. It looked like I was spraying koolaid on the lawn.
> 
> I accidentally overlapped in a few places. If this stuff actually works will those spots be twice as green and made the lawn look streaky?
> ...


I'm looking to see what your results are. I've divided up my FEature into small bags. Since it's my first time applying, I would going to go the safe route and do 1 oz per 1M. I'll definitely be following your outcome.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> > @ryeguy thanks for the response.
> ...


Lol half way through I thought maybe I should have done 1oz per but it was too late by then. I guess my only concern is some spots I overlapped and if I should water it in. I have seen yes and no from different places so unless someone chimes in with a major explanation or information I think I will leave it and see what happens. Either way I will definitely share my results.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I applied 7oz/M the other week, you definitely shouldn't be worrying about overlapping at a 1-2oz/M dose. I based that off this article's recommendation: "Generally, a rate of 2 pounds of iron per acre from chelated iron is adequate for a noticeable turf green-up". This was recommended by others in the iron thread on here as well.

FYI: if you're worrying about overlapping, dilute your mixture in a way that you need to go over an area twice to get your desired rate down. I go north-south then east-west for better coverage. That way an overlap is only 50% more, not double. Handy for more risky products.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> I applied 7oz/M the other week, you definitely shouldn't be worrying about overlapping at a 1-2oz/M dose. I based that off this article's recommendation: "Generally, a rate of 2 pounds of iron per acre from chelated iron is adequate for a noticeable turf green-up". This was recommended by others in the iron thread on here as well.
> 
> FYI: if you're worrying about overlapping, dilute your mixture in a way that you need to go over an area twice to get your desired rate down. I go north-south then east-west for better coverage. That way an overlap is only 50% more, not double. Handy for more risky products.


7oz per 1M? That's a lot of iron but that really good to know. How long do you want to water it in? Or do you not water it in at all?

I was being conservative with just 1oz per 1M just because it was my first time. I may up it to 2 oz then...


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Yesterday before FEature.





6:30 This morning (morning dew on the lawn)





8:40 This evening (After Cutting)







I didn't not water it in so it has been on the grass for about 24 hours. Not sure if it's just in my imagination but it seems darker. I am not sure how long it takes to get the full effect.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

What's your HOC? I may apply 2oz, I'm at 3.5 right now so 2oz may be a better rate?


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> > I applied 7oz/M the other week, you definitely shouldn't be worrying about overlapping at a 1-2oz/M dose. I based that off this article's recommendation: "Generally, a rate of 2 pounds of iron per acre from chelated iron is adequate for a noticeable turf green-up". This was recommended by others in the iron thread on here as well.
> ...


I've only done it once and I didn't water it in. I probably will next time, but I didn't see a negative effect from not doing it.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> What's your HOC? I may apply 2oz, I'm at 3.5 right now so 2oz may be a better rate?


My HOC is about 2.25~. I don't think 1oz would offer very much greening after seeing what 2oz does.

@Ryeguy Do you have a before and after picture when you applied at 7oz per 1000?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I applied 2oz per 1M of FEature with .5 fl oz of TNEX per 1M at the same time yesterday.

I did not water it in right away and it was around 75 degrees and sunny.

We are getting rain tonight which is over 24 hrs since application.

How long does it typically take to see a color difference?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Also, could one mix Feature, Tnex, and a 3 way herbicide? And maybe Azoxystrobin too?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I think it really depends on if your lacking any micros, but in my case I saw a very noticeable color difference writhing a few hours after applying. As for the tank mixing the primo label says not to tank mix with herbicides. It might be fine, but if it's not it will look bad for a long time. Maybe do a test section? Everything else should be fine.


----------

